# Mag Siemens kein Windows7 ?



## KB78 (2 März 2011)

Hallo, 

eigentlich möchte ich nur mal eben meinen Unmut über Siemens ausdrücken und wenn nicht hier wo dann? 
Nachdem ich meinen neuen Hightech - Rechner mit Windows 7 erhalten habe fingen die Probleme an. Selbstverständlich muss man ja Step7 v5.5 und WinCC flexible 2008 neu kaufen (oder updaten), weil Step7 v5.4 und WinCC flexible 2007 nicht auf Windows 7 laufen. Wenn dann alles mühselig mit dem Systemadmin installiert ist, freut man sich, dass man es wirklich alleine geschafft hat noch die alte Teleservicesoftware zu installieren. Um dann durch den Support zu erfahren das es für Windows 7 noch keine zulässige Teleservicesoftware gibt! 
Aber da Siemens dieses Problem kennt, hoffe ich mal, das bald eine neue Version der Software raus kommt. 



Viele Grüße 
KB78


----------



## marlob (2 März 2011)

Wenn du dich schon vorab darüber informierst welche Step7 und WinCC flexible Versionen unter Windows 7 laufen, hättest du das vorab doch auch für die Teleservicesoftware machen können


----------



## KB78 (2 März 2011)

Da is was dran  

Software nach oder neu zu bestellen ist ja nicht das Problem. Ist nur relativ ungünstig das es noch gar keine Teleservicesoftware für Windows 7 gibt. Und bei uns sind Rechner Leasinggeräte bei denen der Admin das Betriebssystem schon vorab installiert. (so wie fast überall nehm ich mal an) 

Ich war wahrscheinlich zu optimistisch ...nächstes mal bin ich da schlauer


----------



## marlob (2 März 2011)

Schon mal an eine Virtuelle Maschine gedacht, in der WinXP installiert ist?


----------



## Cerberus (2 März 2011)

Kannst du dir ne VM mit XP einrichten lassen und darin deine SW laufen lassen?


----------



## centipede (2 März 2011)

Geplant ist das alle Produkte so Mitte des Jahres für Win7 freigegeben werden.
Wird mit SPs erfolgen.


----------



## KB78 (2 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Schon mal an eine Virtuelle Maschine gedacht, in der WinXP installiert ist?


 
Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Experte drin. Was ich weiss und versucht habe, das Programm im Egenschaftsfenster -> Kompatibilität im Kompatibilitätsmodus XP laufen zu lassen. Ohne Erfolg. Wenn das damit gemeint war...


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

KB78 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt kein Experte drin. Was ich weiss und versucht habe, das Programm im Egenschaftsfenster -> Kompatibilität im Kompatibilitätsmodus XP laufen zu lassen. Ohne Erfolg. Wenn das damit gemeint war...



Da ist das Stichwort z.B. "Virtualbox" hilfreich.

Lade dir das aus dem Netz, installiere XP und du hast ein gutes System


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Geplant ist das alle Produkte so Mitte des Jahres für Win7 freigegeben werden.
> Wird mit SPs erfolgen.


 
Für Win7-64Bit ?


----------



## marlob (2 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da ist das Stichwort z.B. "Virtualbox" hilfreich.
> 
> Lade dir das aus dem Netz, installiere XP und du hast ein gutes System
> 
> ...


Wir benutzen bei uns in der Firma VMWare. Hast du gute Erfahrungen mit VirtualBox gemacht und welche Software läuft da bei dir? Ich meine welche Simatic-Software usw.


----------



## Cerberus (2 März 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Für Win7-64Bit ?


 
Schätzungsweise wohl eher nicht!



marlob schrieb:


> Wir benutzen bei uns in der Firma VMWare. Hast du gute Erfahrungen mit VirtualBox gemacht und welche Software läuft da bei dir? Ich meine welche Siamtic-Software usw.


 
Ob VMware oder VirtualBox ist normalerweise irrelevant.


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

Bei uns läuft Step7 V5.4 und 5.5 und Winccflex 2005, 2007 und 2008, dazu Distributed safety in verschiedenen Versionen. Jede in einer eigenen VM und über shared folders ist der Zugriff auf alle Projekte möglich. Mit der MMC, der NC Oberfläche kämpfe ich noch, die funktioniert noch nicht.
Dazu noch die verschiedene Entwicklungssysteme von M$.
Das ganz hat den Charme, dass ich zu hause und Linux die selbe Entwicklungsumgebung nutzen kann.


bike


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ob VMware oder VirtualBox ist normalerweise irrelevant.



Nicht ganz, wenn ich von Win$ eine VM nach Linux mitnehmen will, habe ich mit VMware mehr Probleme als bei Virtualbox.

Doch das ist Geschmacksache, denke ich.


bike


----------



## centipede (2 März 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Für Win7-64Bit ?





			
				Cerberus schrieb:
			
		

> Schätzungsweise wohl eher nicht!



Es soll Anfang 3. Quartal die Professional rauskommen, die ist dann für W7 64Bit freigegeben.
WinCCflexible soll Ende Q3 soweit sein.
WinCC wird Ende des Jahres 64Bit tauglich.

So der Stand der Planungen.


----------



## marlob (2 März 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ob VMware oder VirtualBox ist normalerweise irrelevant.


Mit so einer Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen! Siehe auch Beitrag von bike. Er schreibt ja das gewisse Dinge nicht laufen.


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft Step7 V5.4 und 5.5 und Winccflex 2005, 2007 und 2008, dazu Distributed safety in verschiedenen Versionen. Jede in einer eigenen VM und über shared folders ist der Zugriff auf alle Projekte möglich. Mit der MMC, der NC Oberfläche kämpfe ich noch, die funktioniert noch nicht.



Das würde ich aber nicht so offiziell hier posten, weil man "leider" (behämmerterweise ) thoretisch für jede Version SIEMENS + MS  eine eigene Lizenz braucht. 
Das man ein XP für 25€ gekommt ist dabei nicht so problematisch, aber STEP7 - Offiziell     ohh Lord 


Frank


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

Ich habe eine Lizenz, die ich mit der Harddisk, die auf einer USB Platte ist, aus dem Büro nach Hause mitnehme und dort weiter arbeite.
Das darf ich denke ich mal.

bike


P.S: natürlich für jede Software eine ;-)


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> P.S: natürlich für jede Software eine ;-)


soso  Schlitzohr!

Frank


----------



## RMA (2 März 2011)

Wenn der OP Step7 V5.5 hat dann muss er auch Windows 7 Professional oder höher haben. Dann ist entweder eine Kopie der neuen Windows Virtual PC dabei oder man kann es kostenlos downloaden und installieren.

Bei VirtualPC für Windows ist eine vorkonfigurierte VPC inklusiv voll-lizensierter XP dabei. Dies nennt sich (blöderweise) XP-Mode aber ist nicht mit der SW-XP-Kompatibilitäts-Modus zu verwechseln. Zu dieser vorkonfigurierte VPC gehören auch sogenannten "Integrationsfeatures" die direkten Zugriff auf das echte HW erlauben. Dies funktioniert hervorragend und ich habe sogar eine USB an Serielle Adapter dabei zum laufen gekriegt (darf nur kein Prolific Treiber sein). Weil alles schon vorkonfiguriert ist, hat man keine Probleme bei der Installation - ich habe schon eineige gescheiterte VMWare Versuche hinter mich!

Darüber hinaus kann man eigene VPCs kreieren mit was auch immer ein BS, diese haben leider keine Integrationsfeatures, was z.B. dazu führt, dass man nur einfache VGA Grafik hat - wenn jemand weis wie man Zugriff auf die echte Grafikkarte schafft, würde ich dies gern wissen!!!

Obwohl man mit XP-Mode nicht gleichzeitig zwei oder mehr VPCs laufen lassen kann, man kann trotzdem unterschiedliche Konfigurierte VPCs kreieren und dann einfach die Virtuelle Festplatten umbennen.

Ich muss zugeben, zu meiner eigene Überraschung bin ich mit Windows7 und insbesondere mit XP-Mode sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bike (2 März 2011)

RMA schrieb:


> Dies funktioniert hervorragend und ich habe sogar  eine USB an Serielle Adapter dabei zum laufen gekriegt (darf nur kein  Prolific Treiber sein). Weil alles schon vorkonfiguriert ist, hat man  keine Probleme bei der Installation - ich habe schon eineige  gescheiterte VMWare Versuche hinter mich!



Also CP5511/5512 funktioniert nicht, leider



IBFS schrieb:


> soso  Schlitzohr!
> 
> Frank


 
 Stimmt nicht, schau dir meine Ohren an :smile:



bike


----------



## KB78 (15 März 2011)

Siemens hat mal schnell reagiert 

http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=48711305&caller=nl

damit funktioniert es ...gerade getestet


Gruß KB78


(Benutze Windows 7, 32 bit)


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2011)

KB78 schrieb:


> Siemens hat mal schnell reagiert
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=48711305&caller=nl


Schnell reagiert? Womöglich gar wegen Deiner Support-Anfrage?
Die haben Dich eher verarscht. 

Dein Thread-Eröffnungsbeitrag vom *02.03.2011*


KB78 schrieb:


> Um dann durch den Support zu erfahren das es für Windows 7 noch keine zulässige Teleservicesoftware gibt!
> Aber da Siemens dieses Problem kennt, hoffe ich mal, das bald eine neue Version der Software raus kommt.


Da war TeleService V6.1 SP3 mit Unterstützung von Windows 7 *schon mindestens 1 Woche verfügbar*.
Das hat der Siemens-Support nicht gewußt?!  (Oder wann hattest Du den Support kontaktiert?)

Am 07.03. hat Corosop15 den TS V6.1 SP3 Download schon verlinkt.

Der Siemens-Download-Beitrag ist angeblich vom *24.02.2011*
Die Download-Datei heißt TS_Edition_11_2010_DVD.zip

PS:
Hat der Siemens-Support Dich nun auf den Download-Beitrag aufmerksam gemacht und - wenn ja - wann?
Oder wie hast Du davon erfahren?

Harald


----------



## IBFS (15 März 2011)

@PN/DP
Du bist ja fast wie Inspector Smudo nur mit viel mehr Zeit 

Frank


----------



## KB78 (15 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der Siemens-Download-Beitrag ist angeblich vom *24.02.2011*
> Die Download-Datei heißt TS_Edition_11_2010_DVD.zip
> 
> Harald


 

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Siemens hat mir genau am 24.02 geantwortet und mir diesen Link mit geschickt http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jU/jUxMTEzAAAA_18734363_FAQ/STEP7_Compatibility_de.pdf
in dem steht noch keine Version drin die kompatibel ist mit Win7. Danach hab ich extra nochmal angerufen und nachgefragt ob das wirklich stimmt. Also vielleicht wirklich erst durch den Thread


----------



## KB78 (15 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oder wie hast Du davon erfahren?


 
nen Kollege hat´s gefunden..


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2011)

KB78 schrieb:


> Siemens hat mir genau am 24.02 geantwortet und mir diesen Link mit geschickt http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jU/jUxMTEzAAAA_18734363_FAQ/STEP7_Compatibility_de.pdf
> in dem steht noch keine Version drin die kompatibel ist mit Win7. Danach hab ich extra nochmal angerufen und nachgefragt ob das wirklich stimmt. Also vielleicht wirklich erst durch den Thread





KB78 schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder wie hast Du davon erfahren?
> ...


Da bin ich dann doch etwas enttäuscht vom Siemens-Support. Arbeitet der nur mit den offiziellen Support-Dokumenten?
Daß die Siemens-Dokumente nicht immer aktuell und manchmal auch nicht ganz richtig sind kann man ja noch verschmerzen.
Der Telefon-Support sollte jedoch genauere Informationen haben und einen nicht mit alten Standard-Dokumenten abspeisen.
Gut daß wir das SPS-Forum haben. 
Wobei ich nicht glaube, daß Siemens irgendwas tut, nur weil wir hier im SPS-Forum was schreiben.

Übrigens steht in der Kompatibilitätsliste immer noch nichts von TeleService V6.1 SP3 (Unterstützung von Windows 7, 32 Bit),
obwohl es nun schon fast 3 Wochen offiziell verfügbar ist. (aktueller Stand der Liste: 17.01.2011)
Welche SIMATIC Software Pakete sind mit welchem Microsoft Windows-Betriebssystem und mit STEP 7 V5.5 verträglich?
Du solltest in Deiner Angelegenheit glatt nochmal beim Support nachhaken ... ob Du da wieder nur den Link bekommst? 

Harald


----------



## Corosop15 (15 März 2011)

Hallo Harald,

und bin über den Siemens-Beitrag nur rein zufällig in einem anderen Forum gestolpert, ich hatte nicht gezielt danach gesucht.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------

